

How Many Flight Attendants Are Men? - mjwhansen
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/dear-mona-how-many-flight-attendants-are-men/

======
mjwhansen
Scroll down to find a gender breakdown of job functions by gender.

The most gender-equal job in the country seems to be "computer and peripheral
equipment operators" (anyone know what this is specifically?) at 50.2 gender
split.

